
Show HN: Image generator in Go with no external dependencies - br0p0p
https://imagen-go.br0p0p.now.sh/
======
br0p0p
Hi,

I'm in the process of improving my Go knowledge by making some stuff. This is
just a simple image generator (running as a lambda on Now) that can be
controlled with query params. Can be used for placeholders or in Markdown
files.

Idk how useful this is for anyone else but I needed to display some colors in
a Markdown file and couldn't find much out there to do what I needed – so I
wrote my own. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

View the code here: [https://github.com/br0p0p/imagen-
go](https://github.com/br0p0p/imagen-go)

